# How do i overclock these..?



## shirazhansen (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, 

This is my Desktop Config:

*Intel Core2Quad QX6600 2.40 GHz
Asus P5NE SLi
2 X 2GB RAM (Zion)
NVidia GeForce 8600GT (XFX)
250 GB Western Digital HDD
Windows XP SP2
*
I Believe almost all the components are overclockable.. However, i am a complete newbie to overclocking, and have heard that improper overclocking can damage one's system.
I would like to overclock my CPU, Graphics Card, RAM as well as the Motherboard to the highest safe values. How do i go about it? I would greatly appreciate any information regarding this..


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well search for tutorials and dont try to volt mod(ie increase the volt supplied to the components since when overclocked they require more power).A 10% overclock is very safe considering u have a good mobo.
But, I believe 6600 can go quite easily to 2.8 Ghz.

For overclocking GFX, dwnld riva tuner & increase the core clocks by 10%.
(Riva tuner is for noobs,better when u do with bios but not sure abt safety)

So,even if u wanna play safe;u can get at least 10% perfomance diff overall.(probably 20-30% possible).
Do remember to change the clock speeds(esp Gpu) to stock when not playing games.So lower power,lower wear  n tear.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 18, 2008)

Zion rams carry hynix chips which cant be oced. So u have to fist underclock ur memory to keep it stable.

@ Hrithan said, riva tuner is good one. But u can do it with the nvidia driver itself. Install ntune and u get the choice of ocing in the driver page itself.

U can safely go 620~640 core and 1500~1550 from 540/1400 stock for the card.


----------



## darklord (Apr 19, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Zion rams carry hynix chips which cant be oced. So u have to fist underclock ur memory to keep it stable.
> 
> @ Hrithan said, riva tuner is good one. But u can do it with the nvidia driver itself. Install ntune and u get the choice of ocing in the driver page itself.
> 
> U can safely go 620~640 core and 1500~1550 from 540/1400 stock for the card.



Hynix chips may not be in the league of Micron but they sure can clock decently.
Hynix FP-Y5 based Kingston sticks i tested scaled fairly well.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 19, 2008)

maybe rite, but the Zion module i got cant even stand a 10mhz increment. Maybe hynix produces different quality chips nd Kingston carries gud ones.


----------



## gcbeldar (Apr 19, 2008)

What about PSU ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 19, 2008)

A gud 450~500w PSu cud handle it with ease.


----------



## hellgate (Apr 20, 2008)

Q6600 can easily do 3GHz.


----------



## Demonkiller (Apr 21, 2008)

hellgate said:


> Q6600 can easily do 3GHz.


 
Not ncsrly, if its a B3, its gonna be hard to take it over 2.8 unless u supply it with insane volts.
And the 650i chipset isnt the best for OCing quads.


----------



## darklord (Apr 21, 2008)

Demonkiller said:


> Not ncsrly, if its a B3, its gonna be hard to take it over 2.8 unless u supply it with insane volts.
> And the 650i chipset isnt the best for OCing quads.



Its not like B3 need insane volts, they ran extremely hot and controlling the heat was a problem.
650i clocked the quads decently.


----------



## shirazhansen (Apr 27, 2008)

What is a B3? How do i find out if mine's one?


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 27, 2008)

@shiraz,
hey bro...welcome to my state!!   
btw, there is no Extreme series in Q6600! And secondly, why did u opt for P5N-E SLi?
Anyways, G0 and B3 are Q6600 processor revisions. G0 has more temperature threshold and hence better overclocking possibilities! U can confirm ur processor revision by downloading CPU-Z or by checking processor serial. SLACR in most of the cases indicates G0 revision. More on mr. Google!  
Regarding overclocking gpu, u'll need Rivatuner/ATiTool. 
Now, for overclocking ur CPU...u might wanna refer this before anything...Click Me!   
Anything else, lemme know. I've the same board!


----------



## shirazhansen (May 12, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> @shiraz,
> hey bro...welcome to my state!!
> btw, there is no Extreme series in Q6600! And secondly, why did u opt for P5N-E SLi?
> Anyways, G0 and B3 are Q6600 processor revisions. G0 has more temperature threshold and hence better overclocking possibilities! U can confirm ur processor revision by downloading CPU-Z or by checking processor serial. SLACR in most of the cases indicates G0 revision. More on mr. Google!
> ...


Hey,

Thnx a lot for the info, bro.. tht link was really helpful.. Seems there's a lot i need to look up before i get around to overclocking.. 
Btw, my processor's serial no: does hv a SLACR in it.. so tht should be gud, yeah?
And abt the mobo, well, to be honest, i just went with Digit's recommendation.. 



gcbeldar said:


> What about PSU ?




I'm using a 450w PSU..


----------



## darklord (May 12, 2008)

Which 450W ?
Quads eat a lot of power once clocked.


----------



## mayanksharma (May 12, 2008)

shirazhansen said:


> And abt the mobo, well, to be honest, i just went with Digit's recommendation..



Well, Digit recommends P5N-E SLI for its SLI capability at considerable price! IMO, P5N-E32 SLI performs better than it. Anyway, both of these boards arent meant for Quad O/Cing! Not to mention typical temp hikes with Quad unless separate cooling is provided. See, i would suggest u to go for a CM CPU cooler or a Thermalright one. The later one has better repo than the CM one. Btw, whats ur mobo's BIOS revision and RAM timings?


----------



## layzee (May 13, 2008)

*Intel Core 2 Quad QX6600 2.40 GHz
Asus P5N-E SLI
2X2GB RAM (Zion)
NVidia GeForce 8600GT (XFX)
250 GB Western Digital HDD
Windows XP SP2
*
The Quad Core 6600 processor you have overclocks way beyond 3GHz. As of my experiences with it, I managed to overclock it to around 4.2GHz. But then, you need to invest in a good aftermarket CPU Cooler like the Thermalright Ultra 120 or Cooler Master AquaGate S1. It was a wise decision on your part to go with a nVidia 650i chipset based motherboard since it does not have any memory divider isssues unlike the Intel ones. I would suggest not to overclock your RAM. Without overvolting, you can safely overclock your processor's FSB by about 10%. But to overclock more, you need to overvolt your CPU by about +0.005 volts for every 5% increment after the initial overclock. Be sure to run some benchmarks in regular intervals to check your system stability. DO NOT overclock further after you reach a speed of around 3.2GHz because I presume you are using Intel's stock cooler. The extra heat generated may damage your components. As far as your GPU goes, you can use Riva Tuner or nTune to overclock it. But then, the tuning in both these cases are coarse. For fine tuning the BIOS is the place to go. For your 8600GT, you can safely use increments of 1% for the core clock. I would suggest not to alter the memory and shader clocks. Have fun but be patient with your components and DO NOT overvolt too adventurously!!!


----------



## amitash (May 13, 2008)

download coretemp and use it monitor temps...also post ur VID it will be stated in the main page of CPU-z...lower the VID better the Overclock...i got it to 3.1Ghz stable with software OCing(intel mobo so no bios option to oc)...with a better board im hoping 3.6Ghz


----------



## shirazhansen (May 13, 2008)

*Re: How do i over*lo*k these..?*

[q*ote=mayanksharma;827049]Well, Digit re*ommends P5N-E SLI for its SLI *apability at *onsiderable pri*e! IMO, P5N-E32 SLI performs better than it. Anyway, both of these boards arent meant for Q*ad O/*ing! Not to mention typi*al temp hikes with Q*ad *nless separate *ooling is provided. See, i wo*ld s*ggest * to go for a *M *P* *ooler or a Thermalright one. The later one has better repo than the *M one. Btw, whats *r mobo's BIOS revision and RAM timings?[/q*ote]

Yeah, Digit re*ommended it's SLI as well O* *apability.. so i tho*ght i'd give it a go.. 
So whi*h mobo wo*ld * vo**h for for a q*ad?

And *mmm... i d*nno how to find o*t my mobo's bios revision and ram timings..yet.. g*ess i'll hv to google it.. am a newbie, remember? 



amitash said:


> download coretemp and use it monitor temps...also post ur VID it will be stated in the main page of CPU-z...lower the VID better the Overclock...i got it to 3.1Ghz stable with software OCing(intel mobo so no bios option to oc)...with a better board im hoping 3.6Ghz



CPU-z says my core VID is 1.3V.. Is tht gud?


----------



## sourishzzz1234 (Jun 8, 2008)

Well i overclocked mY Q6600 to 3.1Ghz today with MSI P35 Neo Combo F....
there was no probs at all.....stability of the system was perfect....temperatures were also normal.....around 50C in normal conditions considering that i have no cooler....

Here's my CPU-Z ID: 372412


----------



## nvidia (Jun 8, 2008)

^^'Normal conditions' = idle?
This thread is nearly 2 months old


----------



## amitash (Jun 8, 2008)

50C in idle and ur asking for it...1.3vcore is standard for q6600s i just got a better chip with lower vid


----------

